# installed 370's and have problems...HELP!



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i just put in my jwt ecu and 370's in my ga16...i started it up for the first time and it acted like it was misfiring real bad, then it stalled....i went under the hood and it smelled like gas...one of the nuts that holds my egr tube on my intake isnt on, so that may be having a leak, but other than that, what could it be????? all vaccum hoses are in, and none of the plug wires are out...i know i tightened the injectors down good, and they are all snapped in./..pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee help


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

oh, and one of the 370's did NOTa have one of the SMALL ass O-rings on it, but it did have the bigger one...i didnt put one on it bc it felt like it still seated in there nicely...thanks


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

dude you're suppose to use brand new O rings... that is your problem!! Take it all off and do it again! and that missing oring needs to be in there!! take a look at a FSM before you do these things!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

they are all brand new, except that one , which isnt there....you SURE thats ythe problem???? its the tiny ass o-rings, not the large one


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Tommy, you are teh helpless.

You ALWAYS need new o-rings before you put the injectors in! Also...if you're utilizing the stock rail, you may want to use some washers to bolster it up some.

Why don't you pay SLP to do it for you? I thought you had buddies over there?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yes tommy, in cars, even the smallest gaskets can be very important.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

haha who is SLP? i dunno...they are all brand new o rings mikey, but ine was missing


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> they are all brand new, except that one , which isnt there....you SURE thats ythe problem???? its the tiny ass o-rings, not the large one


a lot of gas just went down that one cylinder, am I sure that is your problem, not 100%, but that sure as hell is a large chunk of it! you need to take out all the injectors all over again, take off ALL the orings, and put on new orings from the dealership.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that and the fact taht he has less than 259cc injectors in there before and now he puts in 370s, he's dumping a ton more fuel in there than before and the car can't burn it all, lol


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

chimmike said:


> that and the fact taht he has less than 259cc injectors in there before and now he puts in 370s, he's dumping a ton more fuel in there than before and the car can't burn it all, lol



yea, but im suppose to ride around for a few days with my ecu and injectors, so that cant be the proble.....the ecu is tuned for the injecotrs of course...ok, im going to the dealersip today after class, and i hope it worrks...ill llet you guys know...thanks alot


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> yea, but im suppose to ride around for a few days with my ecu and injectors, so that cant be the proble.....the ecu is tuned for the injecotrs of course...ok, im going to the dealersip today after class, and i hope it worrks...ill llet you guys know...thanks alot


well that doesn't matter until you fix the problem w/ the injectors physically. how is it going to regulate the amount of fuel when its going around the injector because there is no oring?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i just called nissan and they wan to know which o-ring it is...and for what model....do i tell then the 300xz or my 200sx....james, you know exactly what o-ring im talkin about right?> the super small one that goes on the tip if the injector? they want to know whicho-ring, and i just say" the small ass one"...ahhaa what should i say?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i just called nissan and they wan to know which o-ring it is...and for what model....do i tell then the 300xz or my 200sx....james, you know exactly what o-ring im talkin about right?> the super small one that goes on the tip if the injector? they want to know whicho-ring, and i just say" the small ass one"...ahhaa what should i say?


you can use the one for the 200 since they are the same part essentially in size. YOu need

16412F and 16412FA if he can't find that tell him to do a parts description search under the words "fuel" and "injector"


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

James said:


> you can use the one for the 200 since they are the same part essentially in size. YOu need
> 
> 16412F and 16412FA if he can't find that tell him to do a parts description search under the words "fuel" and "injector"


ok thanks ALOT...but i have to ask, are you telling me to buy 2 things, or what? they are all brand new, never installed...but i think one came off when it was sitting around my house...ive had them for like a month....so i only need one...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> ok thanks ALOT...but i have to ask, are you telling me to buy 2 things, or what? they are all brand new, never installed...but i think one came off when it was sitting around my house...ive had them for like a month....so i only need one...


no each injector has two orings on it, one large one small, you need to replace all those injecotrs so four large ones four small ones...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

so out of the 2 part numbers you gave me, which is the smaller o-ring?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

does it matter? just get four of each.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

James said:


> no each injector has two orings on it, one large one small, you need to replace all those INJECTORS (SP) so four large ones four small ones...


So theres 2 o-rings on the injector?.... Im going to be replacing mine in the near future, and i dont know exactly how to go about it... I belive the GTIR 440CC injectors will suite me quite nicely... although those 370cc injectors will do exactly what i need them to


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Chuck said:


> So theres 2 o-rings on the injector?.... Im going to be replacing mine in the near future, and i dont know exactly how to go about it... I belive the GTIR 440CC injectors will suite me quite nicely... although those 370cc injectors will do exactly what i need them to


On the 370's yes, 2 orings/injector... one large, one small.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

James said:


> On the 370's yes, 2 orings/injector... one large, one small.


i see...


----------

